# Windows-Schriftart erstellen



## uhuwe (15. Mai 2006)

Wie kann man eine Schriftart selber erstellen?

Ich meine eine f Schriftarten-datei.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2006)

Indem man ein Programm verwendet das diese Dateien erstellen kann.
http://www.fontlab.com/index.php


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Mai 2006)

oder Fontcreator

ich weiss aber nicht, was eine _f Schriftarten-datei_ ist :-(


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder Fontcreator
> 
> ich weiss aber nicht, was eine _f Schriftarten-datei_ ist :-(


Warscheinlich hat er sich nur nicht getraut *.ttf auszuschreiben. *fg*

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

